
If you're so successful, why are you still working 70 hours a week? - ollieglass
https://hbr.org/2018/02/if-youre-so-successful-why-are-you-still-working-70-hours-a-week
======
nonines
>> A professional’s insecurity is rooted in the inherent intangibility of
knowledge work. How do you convince your client that you know something
worthwhile and justify the high fees you charge? The insecurity caused by this
intangibility is exacerbated by the rigorous “up or out” promotion system
perpetuated by elite professional organizations, which turns your colleagues
into your competitors. How do you convince your boss that you’re worth more
than your closest colleague? There is no chance for a professional to rest on
their laurels — or even to rest.

------
dennis_jeeves
From the article:

>Paradoxically, the professionals I studied still believe that they have
autonomy and that they are overworking by choice.

Describes the HN crowd :) . It's like a brainwashed solder, who will give up
his life for his country. He still believes he has autonomy and choice.

I guess the overwork can be justified if the reward are proportionate. In
these times when most people is insecure about their job, just having to
retain one's job is 'reward' enough for most people.

